# What the...? Freaky blue spirals



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 9, 2009)

ok this has nothing to do with Vi control...but..wow!!!
this has me all freaked out this morning...seriously... check out this completely deranged blue light spiral phenomna...nobody knows what the hell it is.
This was seen this morning across half our country.

BTW, all the pics are completely real (not mine) and just published here this morning...its not photoshopped at all...kinda wacky, huh...as usual they are saying its might be some weird russian experiment, but i dunno....

lol, hm..perhaps now is a good time to take that planned trip to the other side of the earth...

also a video link:
http://www.vgtv.no/?id=27553

aint that something


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2009)

I think it's Frederick testing out new gadgets and sending VI updates to the moon and to the space stations.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 9, 2009)

I see. I had a look at the video. It strikes me as a man-mad phenomenon too (in one way or the other ). I does not look natural at all. Could you keep us updated on it?

Are there several independant news sources? Or are they all replicating each other?

Also, when you say you freaked out this morning - was that because you saw it with your own eyes as well? Or was it freaky reading about it?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 9, 2009)

Just viewed the videos again. Isn't it simply a huge spotlight, ala the Bat-signal you posted an image of? 

So I'm guessing its not really that freaky after all.


----------



## IvanP (Dec 9, 2009)

Haven't you thought that a lot of those videos are fakes?


----------



## tommalm (Dec 9, 2009)

I live in Tromsø, pretty far north in Norway and can confirm these sigthings. I was driving to work when it occured. I had to stop the car to watch. This is by far the most disturbing sight I have ever seen :D The videos or pictures does not do the phenomenon any justice. The lights first appeared at about 07.45-50, and lasted about 10-15 minutes.

That spiral that formed was quite sick. But the highlight was the "black hole explosion", which was HUGE and just kept on expanding. Doomsday stuff! :D There are a lot of crappy videos around, you can check http://www.itromso.no, http://www.nordlys.no. These are local papers from Tromsø. 

The latest word from the media is that it was a russian missile launch gone wrong. The Russians first denied that anything had gone wrong in their scheduled missile launch, but later this afternoon there was another press release saying it was a Bulava-missile test gone wrong. 

I say its aliens though, I mean come on...the same day as Will Smith arrives in Norway to "host the Nobel concert", this happens? Coincidence?! Yeah right! (o) 

-tom


----------



## theheresy (Dec 9, 2009)

Apparently not far from where these beams originated in Tromsø is the equivalent of Alaska's infamous "HAARP" called the EISCAT http://8858.vgb.no/2006/05/18/haarp-eiscat/


HAARP is infamously alleged to be able to zap the ionosphere and do many things such
as cause earthquakes, form aurora borealis like effects as seen in Norway yesterday, etc, etc. And the fact that Norway's own HAARP is literally right there makes it all very suspicious.


----------



## midphase (Dec 9, 2009)

FAKE!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 9, 2009)

Dude..its not fake. Are u suggesting that a entire nation is collectivly fabricating a story ...? Im not that stupid, thank you..., neither are hundreds of thousands , if not more...people that wathced this with our very own eyes this morning.

But offcourse, i trust your expertise in the matter, good thing that`s all settled then.
Hmf.

A spotlight...yes, id like one of those please 
You guys are not getting it...it looked like a huge black hole that was about to devour the earth, its all over the news here today.

And it could be seen across a very large distance ...not a local observation.
there is no dispute towards wheter this occoured or not, it did..thats a fact.
The question is simply ...what the hell was it?

yes some experts say it was a russian missile gone wrong...but i dont know...and no one can confirm that.

That Haarp link is interesting...never heard about it.
Is this the good old tesla theory again? 
I thought the mythbusters had proven that to be a fallacy already ? :D
It sure looked like a blue ray of death...much more than a rocket...


----------



## tommalm (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah...this is not fake. There are hundreds of pictures, and I've seen about a dozen different videoes, none which were faked. And there probably are quite a few more of them, which you easily could find. If anything the phenomenan looks quite puny on the videos, while it was quite frightening to actually see it. 

Given, some of the photos looks like bad photoshops, but that is the nature of mobilephone camereas. Also the pictures/videoes which show the spiral as being solid isn't that accurate, it's because of long exposure due to low lightning conditions. Remember the sun isn't above the horizon this time of the year in Tromsø. 

And yeah, a spotlight... :D Really you just had to see it. It grew HUGE and was still very focused/detailed, until it gradually faded out leaving a greenish hue. 

I work at a school and we had to debunk quite a few theories from the children (and some of teachers for that matter) :lol:

Psy: http://www.tv2nyhetene.no/innenriks...ne-fra-den-norske-militaerleiren-3052732.html The Russians have supposedly confirmed a failed test launch.


----------



## _taylor (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## JBacal (Dec 9, 2009)

Wonderfully weird.


----------



## theheresy (Dec 9, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Wed Dec 09 said:


> Dude..its not fake. Are u suggesting that a entire nation is collectivly fabricating a story ...? Im not that stupid, thank you..., neither are hundreds of thousands , if not more...people that wathced this with our very own eyes this morning.
> 
> But offcourse, i trust your expertise in the matter, good thing that`s all settled then.
> Hmf.
> ...



Dude, it hasn't been proven fake at all in fact it has been proven REAL. 

Watch the new conspiracy show made by Jesse Ventura he was a GOVERNOR not a "kook" or crazy person, he goes to Haarp and exposes them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1tD12Byuls

watch all 4 parts, a scientist even demonstrates (i.e. proves true) how the waves from haarp can affect and even move clouds etc you'll see the scientific experiment in the videos. 

Russian missile my arse. No missile does that. They're saying it's the new Bulava missiles. That's funny. Looks more like STARGATE.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 9, 2009)

Im not sure i wouldnt classify jesse Ventura as a crazy person tho...

But yeah..i just so happens that i have spendt the last days up north for some biz meetings, and partialy observed this wacky thing , along with everyone else this morning. 

here, for those saying its fake, here is BBC link...should be credible enough.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8404991.stm

tommalm:
I have to say, it did not look at all like a rocket, as im sure you would agree...more like some weird beam coming from earth. Stargate indeed. Never seen anything even remotly like it.


----------



## theheresy (Dec 9, 2009)

the biggest thing is that from what I read no one heard any sound/noise nothing and at the end the only explanation from 'skeptics' is that it's a big explosion of the failed rocket that dissipated all that smoke etc and made it look like a black hole but if it was a rocket with a giant explosion why no noise and no bright flash?


----------



## JBacal (Dec 9, 2009)

A very believable explanation/simulation:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx8i5Efm ... r_embedded


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 9, 2009)

JBacal @ Wed Dec 09 said:


> A very believable explanation/simulation:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx8i5Efm ... r_embedded



Makes sense, but I prefer the Batman explanation, it may just be out of focus.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: What the...? Freaky blue spiral*

Well, as of 09.12.2009 kl. 20:15, there is no official explenation, russian officials have not confirmed anything...actualy they have dismissed any involvement (according to vg.no), and this rocket theory is just the speculation of private individuals.... however plausible it might or might not be.

I dont think we will know, somone somewhere probably knows something about this...but since there is no formal explenation yet, there probably wont be one at all.

...which can only be concluded as...whatever it is they are doing, its not a good thing.

oh well, freaky blue spirals were sooo yesterday anyway.
Today is more like...lets bash Miroslavs new string library. :lol:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 10, 2009)

JBacal @ Wed Dec 09 said:


> A very believable explanation/simulation:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx8i5Efm ... r_embedded



Indeed. And it fits with the missile launch gone wrong. 

Thanks


----------



## Przemek K. (Dec 10, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Wed Dec 09 said:


> They are saying..."we have no friggin clue, and have never seen anything like it" -
> So therefore...consequently..it must be Russian
> 
> Or wait...just maybe....



Definitely, this can only mean this [/img]


----------



## Ed (Dec 10, 2009)

theheresy @ Wed Dec 09 said:


> Watch the new conspiracy show made by Jesse Ventura he was a GOVERNOR not a "kook" or crazy person, he goes to Haarp and exposes them.
> .



He *is *a kook. He has no idea what is true and what isnt he just repeats every myth in the book, and by book I mean his Alex Jones bible.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 10, 2009)

The JV show is attempting to bring to light the known facilities that Government controlled media outlets don't investigate themselves.
I live in Nevada and can verify from the Nellis AirForce bombing range and the Mercury Test Site that there's pleny of topics to cover.
While UFO freaks actually might believe the nonsene about Alien crash sites, etc.
It's typical to say it's a UFO because then it actually distracts from the real topic of what our Government is doing.
92% of Nevada is Federally owned land. Yucca Mountain was never meant to be a site for Nuclear waste, we don't have that much. As a matter of fact there's not enough in the entire world to justify that facility, and even if we built 500 Nuclear Power Plants, they could run for hundreds of years and never come close to filling that site with waste. But why the armed Guards for Nuclear waste that still has never arrived....?
It's the way that the Government lies to it's people and decieves everyone in the name of " security " that is the topic to focus on.
Yucca Mountain is where one of the Strategic Oil Reserves is located. Do you honestly think we went to Iraq just to bring freedom to the region...? The Suadi Royal family sure doesn't want a democracy, nor does Iran. We had a multi facceted mission in Iraq. Surround Iran, because the IMF, OPEC tell our Government where and when to send the troops. A simple look at the map can verufy that question.
Our reward was the Oil. We stole Billions of Barrels for years un interrupted. I hate Iran's leaders, but they have a really ggod reason to want Nukes. Our Submarines surround their southern coast, Turky to the North still has a hard on for Persians dating back to Darius and Xerces....I know a long time ago. But look at Israel and the Arabs................2500 years of Vendettas.
But the troops in Iraq , Kuwait, Bahrain and now 100,000 troops to the east in the Afhgan poppy fields, oooops....I mean countryside.
We don't need so many troops there to shoot a few thousand Taliban. 
I think Jeese V. might be kooky but he has paid his dues as a soldier, and more recently a Governor who brought his state out of the red and pissed off the usual left & right dog and pony show so many believe to be real. Nope, not kooky, but he has a real hard on for the Government and every right to have it too. He served more than once, imagine the endless lies and deceptions he has seen.
I hope he makes the elitists in DC a little nervous.
FWIW, I posted a pictur of the 3000 Underground bunkers that of course we never use even though the roads are paved and traffic up and down 395 is blocked for hours at a time........hmmmm. Maybe big vaccuum cleaners for all of the fecal matter that falls from the mouths of our DC elitists.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/19/world ... ty.html?hp

I wonder whether this has something to do with the timing of that missile. Interesting that it would be just before negotiations about reducing nuclear arms.


----------

